# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Не поздно ли?

## Нилакантха Дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Сначала расскажу небольшую предысторию. 
С Движением Сознания Кришны я познакомился в самом начале 2000-х годов. Тогда я еще был школьником, воспринял все довольно близко к сердцу, посещал утренние лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам, воскресные программы, праздники, выездные харинамы и т.д. Повторял по 16 кругов, соблюдал 4 регулирующих принципа. Но через год-полтора энтузиазм утих, я стал все реже и реже посещать храм, растерял многие контакты, полностью прекратил духовную практику. Шли годы, сейчас мне уже за тридцать лет, своя семья, личная жизнь, обязанности и т.д. И вот какой вопрос - не поздно ли вернуться к духовной жизни и общению с преданными? Пообщался с женой и родственниками - они скорее равнодушно настроены, не против, но и не за. Но лично мне хочется быть ближе к Кришне, к храму и преданным, повторять мантру и изучать духовную науку. Но имея негативный опыт охладевания я сомневаюсь в собственных силах и искренности. Прошу помощи у опытных преданных - как можно восстановить духовную практику, какие шаги предпринять и т.д.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Нилакантха прабху!

Живое существо устроено таким образом, что оно всегда ищет счастья, всегда движется в том направлении, где находит больший вкус. Духовной практикой человек начинает заниматься по той же причине – потому, что он встречается с высшим вкусом, вкусом, который превосходит другие, известные ему по его опыту. Однако случается, что преданный теряет вкус к преданному служению на некоторое время (обычно в результате оскорблений). Е.С. Радханатх Свами Махарадж объяснял в лекции, что преданный, на время утративший вкус к преданному служению, подобен человеку, который обладает колоссальным богатством, но забыл, где именно он его спрятал. Оно по-прежнему принадлежит ему. Но пока он не вспомнит, где оно лежит, жизнь его будет такой, как будто у него его нет. Впоследствии преданный может вернуться к преданному служению и вновь обрести вкус. Например, великий вайшнавский святой Ямуначарья, живший в 10 веке, был на время отвлечен от преданного служения (на управление царством), затем к нему вернулся и стал ачарьей одной из вайшнавских сампрадай.

Для поддержания и развития вкуса к преданному служению чрезвычайно важна садху-санга, т.е. общение со святой личностью, живым носителем высшего вкуса. Мы склоны верить тому, что видим. Общение с личностью, живущей духовным счастьем способно укрепить нашу веру и даровать энтузиазм. Вам нужно начать общаться с преданными, полными вкуса к духовной жизни, начать читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и повторять некоторое число кругов джапы.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Нилакантха Дас

Харибол! Благодарю за наставления!

----------

